# Handschrift mit After Effects



## aSmith (20. Juli 2004)

Hi zusammen,

ich zerbrech mir hier grad den Kopf darüber wie ich mit After Effects einen Schriftzug so animieren kann das es aussieht wie wenn er gerade geschrieben wird. 
Also praktisch eine Handschrift nachmachen.

Danke für Eure Hilfe

aSmith


----------



## goela (20. Juli 2004)

Es geht! Und zwar mit dem Vektorpinsel!

1. Erstelle eine neue Komposition
2. Erstelle eine Farbfläche
3. Effekt Vectorpinsel auf Farbfläche anwenden
4. Schriftzug in Schreibschrift zeichnen
5. Wiedergabemodus auf "Striche animieren".

Probiere es mal aus!


----------

